# beretta m9



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

I ordered a Beretta M9 and was expecting to get it yesterday. The shipping is a little behind, and I won't get it til next week. My question is this: Is there a Owners/User manual that I could download to view and read in the time being? I would like to understand the functions more clearly, specifically on the safety devices the M9 possesses.
Thank You, bt


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

There's a PDF file here:
https://www.shopberetta.com/e2wProd...k=2100000084:3100001364:3100001368:4100001492

Also try to get into a handgun safety course, if you haven't already.

-Jeff-


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Basic shooters course . . . . .*

Please take Jeff's advice on the basic shooter's course. It is well worth it. Also consider additional training at Front Sight or Gun Sight or some other school. The more you know, the more effective you are. Welcome.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Congrats! Beretta makes some fine guns. I have a Beretta 92FS which I love - except for the sights. I am sending my slide of to Tooltech to have Trijicon sights installed very soon. Well worth the $150 they charge.


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats on the M9. One feature that you will enjoy is the easy of field stripping the pistol, it literally takes seconds. 
I also agree on taking the class, if this is your first gun or even as a refresher.


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the PDF! Got that stored on my PC now. Will come in handy. :smt023


----------

